# would this setup work?



## bigfish (Oct 5, 2010)

i am thinking of putting these fishes in a 35 gallon tank. would this work?
opaline gourami
red tailed shark
angel fish
rosy barb
otocinclus

just those 5 fishes. 

or are there any other combonations i can put in a 35 gallon tank
of semi aggressive fishes.
i dont want to over crowd it.

or should i just stick with a community tank?
and what combonation of fishes should i put in here?

thanks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

u can add, small group 3-5 clown loach , that would be nice!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have read that red tailed Shark can be aggressive towards smaller fish, so since they get to be about 6inchs not sure how much room that would leave you.

Edited


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i guess he mean is red tailed shark, not the one grow over 25 " red tailed cat fish....
i dont like red tail cat fish, he eat crazy and growing super fast! eat everything u feed and include your fish one day!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry That's what I meant. Here is the web site I got the information from. 
Red Tail Shark


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I think it can work out well.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

That Aqua Calculator really works wonders if you haven't checked it out yet.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

It will bring up things to consider about the combination of fish so that you can ask specific questions should you choose to


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a red tail shark. he was in a tank with gold barbs, pleco, and tetras.

He does chase other fish if they get too close to his territory, but beyond that he doesn't do too much. He sits merrily under his log all day, chases any intruders, munches of algae etc.

Mine is ok with the tetra's and the ottos (back when I had them). He'll definitely chase the rose barbs, but I'm not sure about the angels and gourami's. I've never put mine in with those.

Only get 1 Red Tail Shark! Mine almost killed his other red tail shark tank mate. We had to return him to the LFS. Rosy barbs will chase each other, but that's not a problem.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Gouramis have a tendency to stay very close to the surface and are skittish so they tend to hide well out of the way of anything that can harm them. This might suggest that would should get something that is willing to show it's colours once and a while but we have a gourami tank and we just love them.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

trade the single angel fish for a pair of dwarf cichlids. Keyholes, or apistogramma of some sort. That way you will get some interesting breeding behavior going on. also a bristlenose pleco might be more interesting than the otto. IMO the rosy barb is a schooling fish (even though they don't school tightly) and should be kept in groups of 4 or more.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I have always found ottos hard to keep alive so for that reason I'd go for a bristlenose pleco.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Red Tail sharks are worth having. They are very interesting, playful and only aggresive with similar size/shape fish. My RTS and CAE battle it out every day, and if the RTS loses track of the CAE he will occasionally mistakenly chase some of the other fish instead but doesn't nip them.


----------

